# Aqua Inspiration Christmas special !!



## tortor (Mar 26, 2009)

AI aquarium store, tropical fish, New life plant, Discus, show quality cichlids, LED light, Fluorescent light, Metal high light, essentials, ULTRA CLEAR GLASS tanks. 
Crystal shrimp, Rare Altum angel fish also in stock now. 

Rare Suckers COMING SOON ! 

New ULTRA CLEAR GLASS SALT WATER TANK SET from 6 gal to 80 gal is in stock now ! 

Our Christmas special week is from DEC21~DEC31, 
all life stock & equipment up to 50% off, don't miss out !! 


3477 Kennedy Rd. unit #9 Scarborough, ONT m1v 3z7 


store hour Mon to Sun 11:00am - 7:00pm


----------

